# Bread / Cracker Options (low carb)



## Jodee (May 14, 2019)

*Bread options*, I tried to get Burgen Bread in tesco today or the Hovis low carb bread, but they didn't have any in Tesco, but they did have Weight Watchers Warburtons malted Danish which is low carb, its not filling as you can guess but it still made me a ham, lettuce and tomato sandwich for lunch.

Just thought I would list here the bread options I know of that are low carb, perhaps others can add if they know of others, or low carb crackers maybe?

*WW Small Malted Danish 9.0 Carbs - 51 kcal per slice* - Protein low and calcium not mentioned
Details : https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/256641396


*Burgen 11.8g Carbs - 90 kcal per slice* - Protein and calcium per slice better
Details: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/burgen-soya---linseed-bread-800g


*Hovis lower carb 9.9  per slice*, higher in protein, calcium not mentions
Details: https://www.hovis.co.uk/our-range/Lower-Carb

*Hi-lo small loaf 5g carbs per slice*, high in protein, low in carbs.
Details: go to www.hi-lo-bread.co.uk

*LivLife 3.8g carbs per slice* (just purchased some in Waitrose)
http://www.livlifefoods.co.uk/


*Per Cracker*
- Jacobs Cream Crackers Carb 5.3 - Cals 35  (good iron, magnesium, calcium magnesium B6)
- Ryvita Crispbread  dark Carbs 6.7 - Cals 34  (good magnesium, zinc and iron per cracker)

Carr's Melts - Cheese 2.6g carbs per biscuit
Carr's Table Water biscuits 2.5g carbs per biscuit

Tesco's do their own Brand of this type of biscuit (wholewheat and multi seed) for 3gr carbs per biscuit.


I would say for nutritional value and size of one slice
*Burgen Soya & Linseed Medium Sliced Bread 400g*
 is the best option - Sainsbury's  

*LivLife  *bread slice although smaller with only 3.8g carbs per slice is a good option (you could always have up to 3 slices of that to 1 slice of Burgen 

Most already know Burgen but for those who can't find Burgen  above are the other options in Bread 

For weight loss I would say Warburtons (as above) unless you only want a cracker now and then.


----------



## Drummer (May 14, 2019)

Protein bread in Asda just under 4 gm of carb per slice.


----------



## Jodee (May 14, 2019)

Thanks Drummer, is it Asda's own brand?


----------



## Drummer (May 14, 2019)

Not an Asda brand - it looks like a brown brick in clear plastic wrapper.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 16, 2019)

For a small snack, TUC biscuits are just 2.7g carbs each.


----------



## pottersusan (May 17, 2019)

Lidl low GI bread is good.


----------



## chaoticcar (May 17, 2019)

pottersusan said:


> Lidl low GI bread is good.


What is the carb content please ?
  Carol


----------



## pottersusan (May 17, 2019)

I say 20g a slice bit it is low GI so tends not to spike so much.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2019)

I still don’t know how many carbs we should have in a day?

Has anyone got  Phil Vickery’s Ultimate Diabetic Cookbook?

I bought it last week, seems good, but unfortunately not too much for me personally on the things I would eat.  I only eat fish and chicken (have done so since the age of 5) and I don’t like spicy food.  But for those who eat everything, I’d say it’s a good book!   It has some good information in it.


----------



## Jodee (May 20, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I still don’t know how many carbs we should have in a day?
> 
> Has anyone got  Phil Vickery’s Ultimate Diabetic Cookbook?
> 
> I bought it last week, seems good, but unfortunately not too much for me personally on the things I would eat.  I only eat fish and chicken (have done so since the age of 5) and I don’t like spicy food.  But for those who eat everything, I’d say it’s a good book!   It has some good information in it.



On the Desmond course for women maximum carbs 35g per meal max 12g snack, but if you can get it lower better and if you want to lose weight.  Don't know that book, I just bought The diabetic weight loss cook book but not really used it yet. (Katie & Giancarlo Caldes.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2019)

I want to lose weight and control, it’s not easy.  Thanks for the numbers it’s higher than I thought.

Is it just me but how do you calculate how many carb grams are there in meals you prepare from scratch yourself?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 20, 2019)

You could use this site, @Annette&Bertie - https://www.calorieking.com/foods/ - put in a food, change the amount to whatever is relevant to what you're cooking, eg grams or cupsful, and it will tell you all the nutritional information, including carbs.


----------



## Drummer (May 20, 2019)

pottersusan said:


> I say 20g a slice bit it is low GI so tends not to spike so much.


My gut obviously never got the memo about low GI - 20 gm a slice is just not going to work for me.


----------



## Jodee (May 20, 2019)

I've added hi-lo bread to the original post small load 5g carbs. details above.


----------



## Jodee (May 20, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I want to lose weight and control, it’s not easy.  Thanks for the numbers it’s higher than I thought.
> 
> Is it just me but how do you calculate how many carb grams are there in meals you prepare from scratch yourself?



On the back of packaged products it gives you the carbs, for bread per slice.

I also have the the carbs and cals book which gives details per portion size for most foods generally.

https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/products/carbs-cals

Referring to it regularly I guess you get to know what's what.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 20, 2019)

Thanks peeps for the help, I’ll look into it


----------



## Rachel64 (May 21, 2019)

I use the MyFitnessPal app, it’s free.  Although I think you can pay a monthly fee to get more information. In my opinion it’s very useful


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 21, 2019)

Thanks Rachel.  Incidentally, I notice that some of you quote your HbA1c numbers in high numbers, mine is quoted from my annual readings is smaller numbers, how is this converted to the higher numbers?

it’s ok I just found a chart.   It seems my surgery are still using the old style.  No surprises there!


----------



## SkinnyLiz (May 26, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> You could use this site, @Annette&Bertie - https://www.calorieking.com/foods/ - put in a food, change the amount to whatever is relevant to what you're cooking, eg grams or cupsful, and it will tell you all the nutritional information, including carbs.


Thank you so much Juliet, have been looking for something like this since last July.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 27, 2019)

I don’t know if anyone has tried these crisp reads, to be honest I came upon them by accident, browsing the special section in Morrisons.   Shar gluten free crisp reads.   They have no gluten, no wheat and are lactose free.   I didn’t buy them for those other than the wheat free, but when I looked at the nutrition label I was impressed.
PER CRISPBREAD 24 CALS.    NO FAT, NO SATURATES, CARB 5.9. SUGAR 0g, FIBRE 0, protein 0, salt 0.10g.   I will certainly be buying more as I really enjoyed them.    They come in a 150g box and the overall numbers are different per 100g that being carbs 84g sugar 6g.


----------



## Jodee (May 27, 2019)

@Annette thanks for sharing the crispbread


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 27, 2019)

You’re welcome !


----------



## Jodee (May 29, 2019)

Carr's Melts - Cheese 2.6g carbs per biscuit

Carr's Table Water biscuits 2.5g carbs per biscuit

Tesco's do their own Brand of this type of biscuit (wholewheat and multi seed) for 3gr carbs per biscuit.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 12, 2019)

I've added LivLife bread to original post top of page 1 and also the Carr's Melts.


----------



## Browser (Jun 13, 2019)

Jodee said:


> *Bread options*, I tried to get Burgen Bread in tesco today or the Hovis low carb bread, but they didn't have any in Tesco, but they did have Weight Watchers Warburtons malted Danish which is low carb, its not filling as you can guess but it still made me a ham, lettuce and tomato sandwich for lunch.
> 
> Just thought I would list here the bread options I know of that are low carb, perhaps others can add if they know of others, or low carb crackers maybe?
> 
> ...



Burgen is available in larger Asda’s and some Co-ops as well as Sainsbury’s. In fact it’s £1.25 there as opposed to £1.50 in Sainsbury’s.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 13, 2019)

Browser said:


> Burgen is available in larger Asda’s and some Co-ops as well as Sainsbury’s. In fact it’s £1.25 there as opposed to £1.50 in Sainsbury’s.


Thanks Browser, there is not an Asda or Co-op near me, but I did get a loaf in Sainsbury's and I saw on line Iceland may have it also but not tried in their yet.  I have found other options also some with even lower carbs   the livlife load for instance, but I think the Burgen bread flavour is good


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 19, 2019)

I haven’t eaten bread in any form for over three weeks because I have been low carb, same applies to pasta potatoes etc.

This morning I remembered I had Hovis low carb loaf in the freezer so i had a slice toasted with my boiled egg and loved it.  Was going to have 2 slices until I read online (not on the wrapper) that each slice was 9.8g of which sugars was 1.3g.

Surely, this is high?    I bow to collective experiences!


----------



## Jodee (Jun 19, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I haven’t eaten bread in any form for over three weeks because I have been low carb, same applies to pasta potatoes etc.
> 
> This morning I remembered I had Hovis low carb loaf in the freezer so i had a slice toasted with my boiled egg and loved it.  Was going to have 2 slices until I read online (not on the wrapper) that each slice was 9.8g of which sugars was 1.3g.
> 
> Surely, this is high?    I bow to collective experiences!



Yes one slice is a good option unless you have the livlife loaf and you could have 2 of that only 3.5g carbs per slice.  For me though I think the Burgen bread is the tastiest, most filling and nutritious - 1 slice is 11g of carb. Normal bread can be 24g carb per slice.   I would say up to 15g of carbs each meal is nothing really, but monitor the blood glucose before and 2 hours after to see if your body likes it re blood glucose. 

My BG has reduced and I've lost weight on the low carb, with the low carb bread when I fancy it.  Although looking at your HbA1c, it doesn't look like you need no carb to affect the already great HbA1c  if you are same as between Jun 2017 /2018.  Are experiencing a lot of Hypos being so low?


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 19, 2019)

I so enjoyed my breakfast this morning.    I also have a Burgen in the freezer, i keep them in the freezer because i forget it’s there and if I didn’t I’d eat the whole loaf

Since I started low carb I can’t believe how good I feel and also my BG is down to single figures never thought I would see it.


----------



## Jodee (Jun 19, 2019)

Congratulations Annette, my BG also down into single figures,  I usually keep my breading in the freezer too


----------



## MikeTurin (Aug 28, 2019)

^^ il pollo alla milanese... mah... 
Never, ever ask for it in Milan. If you really really need to eat fried things in Milan ask a Costoletta alla Milanese or  an Orecchia di Elefante...

Anyway I am not sure if breaded and deep-fried meat is ok to remain low-carb.

TO return in topic, I have seen that if I buy high quality wholegrain bread from a bakery and stay on 150g/day, I don't have problems on BG levels.


----------



## Jodee (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi Nancy, I don't do anything breaded and cooked like that but for those who do they may like a couple of small pieces for a treat.  The flour option is a good alternative.


----------



## Jodee (Aug 28, 2019)

Nancy0102 said:


> hI! i can advie a nice recipe


  for low carb alternative flour you might like this page Nancy :  https://perfectketo.com/low-carb-breadcrumb-substitute/


----------



## freesia (Aug 28, 2019)

Cheddars Baked Crackers , 1.8g carbs per cracker. Mmmmm


----------



## Sally W (Aug 29, 2019)

MikeTurin said:


> ^^ il pollo alla milanese... mah...
> Never, ever ask for it in Milan. If you really really need to eat fried things in Milan ask a Costoletta alla Milanese or  an Orecchia di Elefante...
> 
> Anyway I am not sure if breaded and deep-fried meat is ok to remain low-carb.
> ...


@MikeTurin I couldn’t live in Milan- all of the food! I stayed in Aosta valley on holiday & had amazing risotto; pizza; Milanese & everything. But only for a week and back on lower carb once back home


----------

